# Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread.



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

bring it on,


----------



## CasualDays (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (jackripper1984)*

Bump!


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (CasualDays)*

ill play...


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (mad caddy16v)*

My old project (KL-EEN 1). On bags..
Before modifying the strut towers in front








After raising the towers (frame on the ground)


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (DrLaban)*

both these are


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (DrLaban)*

only one ive have...


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_My old project (KL-EEN 1). On bags..
Before modifying the strut towers in front








After raising the towers (frame on the ground)









nice, what bags are on the front? what shocks? are the shocks stock length or shortened?
Need more input.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (jackripper1984)*

any1 air ride mk1 jetta coupe? i just got one and i want to bag it


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (dmitry88)*

So, raised towers--how much?
Shortend shocks----which brand,how short, who makes the shortest?
Raise the motor mounts--how much?
shortend axles.
shortend control arms.
Did I miss anything? I am looking for some answers to these questions. looking to tuck some wheels, or atleast slam some wheels into some fenders and make it hurt. 
Got a car and want to chop er up. Don't warn me about cutting my car, I am a big boy.









I see lots of pics of finished cars. I want to see some inprocess pics. Seen way too much mk4 build threads.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (DrLaban)*


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (jackripper1984)*

i will bump it up, i would like to see some set up info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mk1 bagged rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg152BkU4m8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuDXcKFKNFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated



_Modified by UBER_EURO_mk1 at 12:46 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (UBER_EURO_mk1)*


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (jackripper1984)*

just a bump and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for MadTextureYo GL with all the hard work.


----------



## MidNightDrift! (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (jackripper1984)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif low MKI's


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (UBER_EURO_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER_EURO_mk1* »_just a bump and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for MadTextureYo GL with all the hard work.


thanks alot.
finished up my kit last night.
only snapped a few pics so far.
but this is how it sits pre frame notching strut tower mods ect.


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Show me mk1 bagged rides. we need our own thread. (MadTextureYo)*

good work, looking good,,,,,real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I like to start up on my rabbit this winter or i can just drop my car at AAC and get it done and over with.


----------



## mk1_rocco (Nov 8, 2010)

*wheel and tire specs*

hey, what are your wheel and tire specs? i like the look and am wanting my jetta to have a stance like that.
thanks


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

This thread makes me like MK1's more


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

MKIV WOLFBURGAZ said:


> This thread makes me like MK1's more


Once I started daily driving my mk1, I realized how much more I like them than my other cars.

There is just something about it. :heart:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5277170-My-Bunny


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

is the Kleen1 a Mk1 Cabriolet? if yes, where is the B Pillar? did you cut it off?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

dOWa242 said:


> Once I started daily driving my mk1, I realized how much more I like them than my other cars.
> 
> There is just something about it. :heart:


Truth...Without sounding like a douche, mk1's just feel better than other watercooled VW's. I know I sound like an elitist prick to those of you who have never driven one, but once you get behind the wheel you just get hopelessly addicted, it's tough to explain. Then again, Road and Track didn't name the mk1 GTI one of the top 5 driving cars of all time twice for nothing


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

old picture, has 13" centras on it now and is lower up front.











:beer:


----------



## the_dark_demon (Aug 22, 2009)

I would like to see some mk1 Jetta coupe's on here


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Here you go.

Terry @ OSVW...


























Plus a rabbit on the same osvw kit for good measure


----------

